# napster-alternative



## rolling_a (6. März 2001)

was benutzt ihr denn so? habt ihr irgendwelche geheimtipps oder erfahrungen mit alternativen?


----------



## oezer (7. März 2001)

gnutella, gnotella, knutella, mnotella, limewire, etc. etc. etc. die alle auf den gleichen mist basieren. schau doch mal bitte unter http://www.downloads.com unter music section nach client-software napster & co. da wirst du garantier fündig.

achja.. audiogalaxy.com ist auch nicht schlecht nennt sich audiosatallite glaub ich mal...


--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## g-zus (11. März 2001)

*Gute Alternative*

Ich benutze z.Z. als Alternative Audiogalaxy.com!
Das Programm ist recht klein und der Login und das Anmelden funktionieren recht schnell und einfach.

Jedoch ist das Handling schwerer als mit Napster, das man die Titel über den Browser sucht und bestätigt!

Aber trotzdem sehr gut!


----------



## TNT (21. März 2001)

-!!! http://www.-.- Das hat zwar kein Mitglieder System ist aber glaube ich der beste Gnutella Client. (Allerdings unter Win2000 etwas Bluescreenproduzierend)
Greetings TNT



[EDITED CONTENT]
URL entfernt.
Sorry das Programm hat eine andere Zielgruppe und steht z.Zt. wie einige der User auf der Abschussliste.
*
<font face=system>starting trin00 emulation...</font>*

[Editiert von Klon am 02.05.2001 um 22:45]


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (2. Mai 2001)

aimster find ich ganz gut


----------



## [MF7]@em (2. Mai 2001)

ich hab mir morpheus gesaugt, da kannste bei mehreren saugen und donwloads resumen.

(außerdem ist das nicht nur für MP3)


----------



## Klon (2. Mai 2001)

Kleiner Tip meinerseits:

*Lasst die Finger von Bearshare!*

Da das Prog auch nach Pix sucht ist wohl klar was hier hauptsächlich getraded wird, wenn ihr also nicht im Fadenkreuz von FBI/Condemned/HACP landen wollt bleibt da raus und unterstüzt den Mist nich noch.


----------



## [MF7]@em (2. Mai 2001)

bearshare? ist das ein prog?

Über Morpheus kann man Audio-files, Videos, Bilder, software und noch mehr sharen. Das musste dann doch noch weiter oben auf der liste stehen.


----------



## PC-KILLER (15. Juni 2001)

ich find napster noch am besten, nehmt napiator un dan gehts


http://www.zdnet.de


----------



## shiver (4. Juli 2001)

also, ich find <a href="http://www.winmx.com" target="_blank">winmx</a> gar nicht mal so übel. kann auch downloads resument, die bandwith beim download von anderen usern limiten etc..... testet's mal!


----------



## schiieech (4. Juli 2001)

da kann ich shiver nur beipflichten. WinMX ist echt geil und es wird immer besser, da immer mehr User sich dort anmelden. Ausserdem hat es große Ähnlichkeit zu Napster. Und man kann mit mehreren Serven gleichzeitig connecten...

echter TIPP! 

mfg Schiieech


----------



## Spitau (3. August 2001)

*AudioGalaxy rult*

Also mein Favourit istt http://www.audiogalaxy.com.

Wenn man sich ersteinmal an die Bedienung im Netzt gewöhnt hat, dann will nix anderes mehr. 

Resuming...no problem.
Von überall deine Musik aussuchen und downgeloadet wird sie @home.
cool!!!

Ist schnell, und man bekommt auch RICHTIG alte Schätzchen... nicht nur Top40.

Also, checkt den mist aus und freut Euch...

NAPSTER&BERTELSMANN:# 

Bis denne


----------



## CeoN (8. August 2001)

wie [MF7]@em schon sagte wäre morpheus das prog meiner wahl
zu finden z.b. unter http://www.musiccity.com
von mp3s über alles mögliche kann man damit suchen lassen
resumen, in downloadreihe setzen usw geht alles damit


----------

